# Angeln in Schottland



## Nickolaus (17. März 2002)

Moin Männer und Frauen.
herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum neuen WEB-Auftritt. Echt TOP !!!!!  
möchte mal wieder ne frage fragen. Wer kann mir Links oder Auskunft geben über angeln in Schottland ( Highlands und Isle Sky.
Danke 


Nickolaus


----------



## Case (17. März 2002)

Hallo Nikolaus,
Vor 2 jahren war ich in Schottland. Es sollte kein spezieller Angelurlaub werden, aber ich hatte genügend Angelzeug dabei. Meeresangeln: Kutter die mit Touristen rausfahren findest Du ganz selten. So wie ich das gesehen habe wird auch meißt auf Makrelen gefischt. Vom Ufer aus paar Minidorsche gefangen. Highlands: Forellenseen und Forellenbäche. Meißt kleine Forellen. Das fischen auf Forellen und Lachse ist meißt nur mit der Fliegenrute gestattet und recht teuer. Mein Tip: Willst Du speziell zum Fischen nach Schottland, würde ich das über einen Angelreiseanbieter machen. Die Landschaft ist allerdings wunderbar, die Leute freundlich, die Pubs suuuper..!!! Wurde bei mir eher ein Pub-Urlaub. Die äußeren Hebriden sollen fürs angeln sehr gut sein. Da ist man eher drauf eingestellt.

Gruß und Petri
Case


----------



## Hummer (17. März 2002)

Ich habe Dir einen thread zum Thema Schottland, speziell Skye hervorgeholt. Guck mal unter dem Schottland-Thread von Meeresangler Schwerin nach.

Petri!

Hummer


----------

